# XpanD X103 vs Monster Vision Max 3D Glasses!?



## javygonx

Greetings: I bought a Samsung UN55C8000 Display without any 3D glasses. Im considering third party glasses other than Samsung.


Does anyone consider buying Xpand X103 or Monster Vision when available?

If so; which one will you buy and why? Xpand claims "The fastest"; while Monster looks very nice and claims "based on Bit Cauldron's HeartBeat technology"


----------



## peter0328

I'll wait for reviews on both. I'd prefer the X103 solution since it allows you to bring your glasses to a friend's house vs Monstervision is simply a replacement for whatever glasses your 3DTV comes with.


I also hate the look of the Monstervision and think the color options on the X103 is nice.


I guess I'm leaning towards the X103 (or X104).


----------



## javygonx

X104? Thats new or me. Whats the difference between X103 and X104?


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javygonx* /forum/post/19010733
> 
> 
> X104? Thats new or me. Whats the difference between X103 and X104?



The X104s are like the X103s, but will also add DLP-Link capabilities.


Basically, combine the X102s and X103s.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/19012638
> 
> 
> The X104s are like the X103s, but will also add DLP-Link capabilities.
> 
> 
> Basically, combine the X102s and X103s.



X104 are titanium frames too.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19013201
> 
> 
> X104 are titanium frames too.



And also Blue Tooth comm which is what Vizio originally said they were going to use for their glasses:

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/


----------



## javygonx

for X103 says availability June 2010. We are in August and nothing!







Any ideas whhen it will be available.?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javygonx* /forum/post/19015442
> 
> 
> for X103 says availability June 2010. We are in August and nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas when it will be available.?



Called XpanD in California about a week ago. They said they do not have a firm release date.


I asked; do you think it will be this year; and was told yes.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Two companies, XpanD and Monster Cable, are leading the charge with 3D glasses they say will be out in September.*

http://www.today3d.com/search?update...&max-results=5


----------



## PHAMOS1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javygonx* /forum/post/19015442
> 
> 
> for X103 says availability June 2010. We are in August and nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas whhen it will be available.?



here is an email i got today


Hi, Grover,


Thanks for your interest in Xpand.


Xpand Universal 3D Glasses will be available in retail and online mid to end September. Amazon will carry it for sure, as well as Best Buy, Sears, Fry's, Brandsmart, HH Gregg, NewEgg, Tigerdirect, etc, plus of course our web site. You will be able to find it almost everywhere you can buy 3D TVs.

Although the final price is not determined yet, most likely it will be $129. If not exactly that, certainly within several dollars 


Best Regards,

David



From: Hopkins, Grover

Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 2:36 PM

To: Info

Subject: X103


Is there a release date for the x103s yet? Will online retailers such as Amazon carry them? If not can I get a list of online retailers that will? Did you guys decide on a price? If not can I get a price range? (I have to prepare, I need 6 pairs Oh my Oh my) 


Grover Hopkins

Environmental Protection Engineer III


----------



## browerjs

I'll probably pick up a pair of the X103's as I find the Panasonic glasses uncomfortable for long viewing sessions. If they aren't any more comfortable, they'll be returned.


----------



## high def mon

Just got off the phone with a csr from Monster and he said late Nov. for a release date.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> I'll probably pick up a pair of the X103's as I find the Panasonic glasses uncomfortable for long viewing sessions. If they aren't any more comfortable, they'll be returned.



I find the Pansonic glasses to be relatively uncofortable for viewing an entire movie. This is disappointing.


I will probably pick up a pair of the x103s as well to see if they are more comfortable but i am concerned they will loose some color accuracy because the Panasonic glasses have a tint to them that i am sure the tv must take into account when displaying 3d content.


----------



## Nanite

 IFA 2010 - XpanD launches universal 3D specs 


> Quote:
> And the cinema-quality glasses will be available in Europe and the US from the *end of October*. They'll arrive in black, white, red or silver (with further colour options to follow, including pink and orange) and cost £99 (or 129/US$129).


----------



## mr stroke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanite* /forum/post/19147545
> 
> IFA 2010 - XpanD launches universal 3D specs




Still at $129











shouldn't these be cheaper than the manufacture brand by quite a bit?


I really hope we see cheap($20-$40) generic 3D glasses by next year. Monoprice hurry up and make some please!!


----------



## walford

129 Euros cost about 165 US$ and 99 British pounds cost about $150 so it appears that there may be an error in the estiamted US pricing of $129 quoted in the anoucement.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19149762
> 
> 
> 129 Euros cost about 165 US$ and 99 British pounds cost about $150 so it appears that there may be an error in the estiamted US pricing of $129 quoted in the anoucement.



Euro price usually include VAT. Also prices in Europe tend to be more expensive than the US prices.


----------



## Ron Jones

It's now October and I still don't see the X103's listed on Amazon or the few other web sites I checked. Did XpanD miss their release date (AGAIN) since just a month ago they were saying they would be released by the end of Sept.?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19287760
> 
> 
> It's now October and I still don't see the X103's listed on Amazon or the few other web sites I checked. Did XpanD miss their release date (AGAIN) since just a month ago they were saying they would be released by the end of Sept.?


*Where to test and buy Universal 3D Glasses?*

http://www.xpandcinema.com/locations/


----------



## Nanite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19287760
> 
> 
> It's now October and I still don't see the X103's listed... Did XpanD miss their release date (AGAIN) since just a month ago they were saying they would be released by the end of Sept.?



Month ago at IFA2010 they said end of october also


----------



## mrjktcvs

I'm sure Monster will advertise brighter brights, redder reds, bluer blues, greener greens, and operates at 3 THz, all for triple the cost of normal glasses.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/19291206
> 
> 
> I'm sure Monster will advertise brighter brights, redder reds, bluer blues, greener greens, and operates at 3 THz, all for triple the cost of normal glasses.



Actually, their glasses are about $20 more after you buy the IR to RF converter. $169 versus $149.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*XpanD's X103 universal 3D glasses ready for pre-order, only $129*



> Quote:
> XpanD's X103 universal 3D glasses will ship soon, and are ready for pre-order over at Amazon.com. They'll cost $129 - cheaper then most companies active-shutter glasses!!. The X103 works with all active-shutter 3D TVs (here's a complete list from XpanD). They use standard CR2032 batteries which will provide up to 100 hours of use and are easily replaceable.


 http://www.3d-display-info.com/xpand...order-only-129


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19307553
> 
> *XpanD's X103 universal 3D glasses ready for pre-order, only $129*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3d-display-info.com/xpand...order-only-129



I just sent XpanD an email to verify the X103 supports the NVIDIA 3D Vision emitter. It would suck if it supports all the 3DTVs but not 3D Vision...


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19308913
> 
> 
> I just sent XpanD an email to verify the X103 supports the NVIDIA 3D Vision emitter. It would suck if it supports all the 3DTVs but not 3D Vision...


*Supports*


3D LCD TV Sony®

Samsung®

LG®

Philips®

3D DLP TV Mitsubishi®

3D Plasma TV Panasonic®

Samsung®

Cinema XpanD Cinema

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/X103-home/


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19309614
> 
> *Supports*
> 
> 
> 3D LCD TV Sony®
> 
> Samsung®
> 
> LG®
> 
> Philips®
> 
> 3D DLP TV Mitsubishi®
> 
> 3D Plasma TV Panasonic®
> 
> Samsung®
> 
> Cinema XpanD Cinema
> 
> http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/X103-home/



Yeah I saw that list and since 3D Vision wasn't listed I emailed them. It would be an epic fail if it wasn't since that would be my only reason for getting the X103...


----------



## peter0328

I got an email back and they don't support 3D Vision since it is a "closed system". They also referred me to their forums where I can ask questions about products in the future where I found this post:

http://today3d-forum.916664.n3.nabbl....html#a1575600 


According to that the X103 will support 3D Vision through a firmware update later this year.


----------



## walford

Do the glases actually have ugradable firmware inside of them?

Or do they mean that a revision of the glases will be avaialble later this year that will work with the Nvidia 3D vision emitter?


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19326385
> 
> 
> Do the glases actually have ugradable firmware inside of them?
> 
> Or do they mean that a revision of the glases will be avaialble later this year that will work with the Nvidia 3D vision emitter?



The firmware inside is upgradeable so that XpanD can add new sync codes/timing for new 3DTVs.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19327026
> 
> 
> The firmware inside is upgradeable so that XpanD can add new sync codes/timing for new 3DTVs.



Sounds like nvidia wants some $$$ for their IR frequency and encryption method. This is exactly why I don't buy their products.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/19327236
> 
> 
> Sounds like nvidia wants some $$$ for their IR frequency and encryption method. This is exactly why I don't buy their products.



I found one vague report online of the RealD CE3 working with the NVIDIA Emitter so I just ordered the CE4 and it should be here in 3-4 weeks. I'll see if it works or not haha.


----------



## gain3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19327271
> 
> 
> I found one vague report online of the RealD CE3 working with the NVIDIA Emitter so I just ordered the CE4 and it should be here in 3-4 weeks. I'll see if it works or not haha.



-very cool, definately reading it.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19307553
> 
> *XpanD's X103 universal 3D glasses ready for pre-order, only $129*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3d-display-info.com/xpand...order-only-129



Thank you Lee; just ordered a pair for my Panasonic Plasma.


----------



## JackBarry

have a 2010 Mitsubishi 73738 DLP TV which differs from last year model in that the Glasses Control Menu allows the choice between IR Emitter and DLP Link. In other words if you choose IR Emitter the DLP Link signal emitted by the Mitsu TV is turned off. From researching the various forums that on pre-2010 Mitsubishi TVs the Link Glasses work best, however my question is on the 2010 models do the non Link Glasses work just as good as choosing Link Glasses in the menu and using Link Glasses. I would prefer to use non-Link Glasses because they are lighter and from what I can determine more comfortable. I would appreciate anyone's thoughts on this. Most of what I have read does not make the distinction between the ...38 series 2010 Mitsu models and their predecessors and I think there is an important distinction to be made.


Jack


----------



## ptsaras

Question does anyone know if the x103s will work with DLP link or do we need the emitter. I know it says universal lol but I'm trying to figure out which is the best way to go with my Mitsubishi 73837. I got a set of Optomas in but man their bulky.


Also, any rumors on a ship date for the X103s?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptsaras* /forum/post/19399195
> 
> 
> Question does anyone know if the x103s will work with DLP link or do we need the emitter. I know it says universal lol but I'm trying to figure out which is the best way to go with my Mitsubishi 73837. I got a set of Optomas in but man their bulky.
> 
> 
> Also, any rumors on a ship date for the X103s?



X103's only work with an IR emitter.


X104's (next year and expensive) will work with:


IR

DLP-LINK

Bluetooth

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/


----------



## ptsaras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> X103's only work with an IR emitter.
> 
> 
> X104's (next year and expensive) will work with:
> 
> 
> IR
> 
> DLP-LINK
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/



Thanks!! Just preordered my X103s


----------



## NorthJersey

are there any pro reviews of the x103 yet? I'm interested in pickup up a pair for my samsung un46c8000


----------



## jtmcalpin

I am still wondering does anyone know when these will be shipping. I see a preorder up on amazon but can not tell when they will be available.


sorry, to clarify i was wondering when the Xpand 103s are shipping?


thanks.


----------



## ptsaras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptsaras* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Just preordered my X103s



Well lol in my ever changing quest to get the best experience. I decided to change plans and go with the 3DA-1 adapter and CrystalEyes 5 glasses.


I really liked the picture quality of the Optomas, but didn't like the size, weight, and fit.


I really liked the feel of the Mitsubishi glasses but hated the picture quality.


I was going to keep the 3DC-1000 and just order a couple X103s but I'm not sure that the emitter is the way to go. I think the x103s will be much better than the Mitsubishi glasses but without the ability to turn of the DLP Link signal on my 73837 I think the CrystalEyes 5s may be a better bet for me with a 2009 set.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtmcalpin* /forum/post/19137109
> 
> 
> I find the Pansonic glasses to be relatively uncofortable for viewing an entire movie. This is disappointing.
> 
> 
> I will probably pick up a pair of the x103s as well to see if they are more comfortable but i am concerned they will loose some color accuracy because the Panasonic glasses have a tint to them that i am sure the tv must take into account when displaying 3d content.



It should have the same color accuracy as your panasonic glasses.


----------



## bcterp

I picked up a pair of X103's from Sears today. Each of the stores around me had one pair in stock. I'll post my impressions in the next day or two. I have a Mitsubishi WD-73738.


----------



## neo0285

Any reviews of the x103 yet? Especially from plasma or led owners. Any reduction in crosstalk with these glasses?


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/19416635
> 
> 
> Any reviews of the x103 yet? Especially from plasma or led owners. Any reduction in crosstalk with these glasses?



I want to hear from LED owners about crosstalk as well.


----------



## bontrager

According to Amazon.com my order for the XpanD 103's was shipped on October 29.


Will review and advise as to any improvement in screen brightness and crosstalk reduction on my Panasonic vt 65.


----------



## Jawad

review?


----------



## bcterp

I haven't been able to do any significant comparisons but here are my initial impressions of the X103 glasses, FWIW:


These glasses are reasonably comfortable. Definitely heavier than Samsungs glasses though. They do fold up and have soft rubber ear and nose pieces that make them definitely more comfortable than the X102 DLP-Link glasses I have used previously. I suspect that kids or those with smaller faces will have trouble with these glasses. They can get a little heavy on the nose after a while, but overall the comfort level is acceptable for me.


The glasses come in a hard eggshell type of case that will be useful for moving them around. They come with one battery installed and two additional. There is a soft pouch included as well. There is a single button that serves to turn them on/off as well as switch between TV compatibility. This is nice improvement over the X102 glasses because there is an LED that lets you know when they are on or off.


First I used them with my Mitsubishi WD-73738 and the emitter included in the 3DC-1000 kit. There were no sync issues and the image was bright and ghost free. Unfortunately I recently sold the glasses included in the 3DC-1000 kit so I could not do a direct comparison. From what I remember the Mitsubishi / Samsung glasses didn't have any better picture quality than the X103's, but I can't say for sure. I plan on picking up a Samsung 3D kit on ebay for extra glasses so I'll post an update when I get them.


Over the weekend I did get to try them very briefly on a friend's Panasonic TC-P50VT20. I paused a few scenes and flipped back and forth between the panny glasses and the X103's. The brightness and colors looked identical to me. There was a tiny bit of ghosting that looked equivalent as well. I only had a few minutes to do the comparison but I was impressed with how comparable the image was.


I wish I had a pair of Mits/Sammy glasses to compare directly but I'm sure there will be some more thorough comparisons posted soon.


----------



## bontrager

Thank you for the review, I have not received mine as of yet from Amazon.


I am somewhat disappointed in the comment of equal brightness and a little ghosting. I had hoped that superior ASG from a company's core business would have fared better.


If this is true it looks like there is no hope in eliminating crosstalk from high contrast scenes; very disappointing.


----------



## neo0285

That is disappointing, I wasn't hoping for the same performance as my samsung glasses, I was looking for a better, less ghosty performance. I guess crosstalk is around to stay


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/19431126
> 
> 
> That is disappointing, I wasn't hoping for the same performance as my samsung glasses, I was looking for a better, less ghosty performance. I guess crosstalk is around to stay



I just won an auction for a Samsung 3D starter kit. It should arrive Friday or Saturday so I'll do a side by side comparison of the glasses this weekend.


FWIW, the Xpand X102 DLP-Link glasses that I used to own did produce a brighter image than the Mitsubishi/Samsung glasses. The X103 glasses supposedly are based on the same Pi-cell lense technology so perhaps they will at least offer a brighter image than the Samsung glasses. But I'll let you know later this weekend for sure.


----------



## walford

The advantage of the X103 glases being based on the same technology as the X102 DLP-link glases relates to the response time of the glases to reduce video crosstalk and AFAIK has nothing to do with brightness levels.


----------



## Hyabusha

Any updates on the Monster Vision 3D Glasses?


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19431630
> 
> 
> The advantage of the X103 glases being based on the same technology as the X102 DLP-link glases relates to the response time of the glases to reduce video crosstalk and AFAIK has nothing to do with brightness levels.



I would think that faster shuttering = less light blocked = brighter image. Before selling them I compared the Mits glasses and X102's side by side and the X102 glasses always allowed more light through. Not a huge difference but definitely noticeable. What creates the difference in brightness if not the lense technology?


The X103 glasses may help a bit with crosstalk but a lot of ghosting likely comes from the television itself, IMO. I very rarely saw ghosting on my DLP with the Mits/Sammy glasses before selling them.


----------



## walford

Cross talk is caused by the TV if it's signal is not in sync with the chage in screen images being displayed. Samsung has issued many firmware upgrades to ccorrect this problem in their sets.

Crosstalk after this is cauesed by glases that do not respond fast enough or which do not make the "closed" eye lens fully opaque.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19431630
> 
> 
> The advantage of the X103 glases being based on the same technology as the X102 DLP-link glases relates to the response time of the glases to reduce video crosstalk and AFAIK has nothing to do with brightness levels.



You are correct about the brightness level; it's the same level that my Panasonic ASG produce.


However:


1. They are more comfortable.

2. Cost less

3. Have reduced crosstalk. I have determined this by playing Motor Storm 3D. After your car selection is made and right before you accelerate, I always noticed crosstalk on the car. I have the slider set to full 3D depth in the option section of the game. However when I use the XpanD 103's I do not notice the crosstalk.


You must sync the glasses, for each brand of tv, based on the instructions provided but you only have to do that once.


They are keeper for me.


I will be curious to see if the Monster Vision ASG are superior as far as brightness and crosstalk is concerned.


----------



## NorthJersey

if anyone has a chance to try the x103 on a Samsung LED TV, please post a review. I'm interested in buying a pair for my un46c8000, but only if they are better than the samsung 3g glasses


----------



## Ron Jones

I have a request for those that have purchased the X103 univeral 3D glasses for use with a LCD 3DTV (e.g., Samsung or Sony). While viewing the 3DTV try tilting your head to the side (or just holding the glasses in front of your face and tilting them instead) and see at what position the image goes black (or at least very dim) when viewed thru the glasses. This should be either when tilted 45 degrees or more likely when tilted 90 degrees. All LCD TVs as well as Liquid Crystal 3D shutter glasses inherently include a polarizer and I'm trying to determine if the orientation of the polarizer used in the X103 glasses is the same as in the LCD 3DTVs or if it has been offset by 45 degrees. Note this test will not work with a plasma 3DTV or a DLP rear projection TV since they do not have a polarizer.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

I just ordered two pair for use with my Panny. Will report back in when I have them!!


----------



## neogeo267

I have a Sammy 61a750. I want to buy the x103's but what emitter do i get? I picked up Sony's but of course they don't play well with others,and if Nvidia's wont do i'm stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## knobby

here is my update on the PGD-150 viewsonics with samsung hlt5687s and mits with gefen with ps3.sent back original viewsonics and received new pair from viewsonics california.they shipped to london ontario.for some reason they have the exact same problem.will not stay in sync with tv.just one more thing to try and that will be my hdmi cable and then i guess it is time to give up on them.they have been used a total of 2 hours.for people using these glasses with the same tv any suggestions?do i need a certain type of hdmi cable and could this be an issue?thanks


----------



## Frank Biba

Hi, fellow TVers. I just received the xPand x103 glasses and set it for Samsung UN46C9000. Here is my take on the glasses:



1. Easy to set up

2. Very comfortable especially with the extra nose pieces.

3. Space age case .

4. Works as advertised, at least with Samsung.

5. Comes with 3 batteries, common Cr2032.

6. Does 3D as advertised.


Now the bad news (at least for me):


7. No or at least very little improvement in ghosting.

8. No or at least very little improvement in brightness.

9. Head tilt still results in darkening, same as with my other glasses.


Conclusions: If you want or need universal glasses, especially to save money on not having to buy different sets for different TVs, these glasses are for you. In my opinion they perform exactly like the glasses that come with the Samsungs (and probably same for other brands, like Panasonic). If you are thinking that these glasses will improve on ghosting, brightness, or head tilt you will probably be disappointed, at least I was disappointed. I was hoping for improvement on these items, but I was not expecting it.


I tested by watching the US Open tennis tournament demo on N3D. I have watched this program about a million times. This broadcast gives me the worst ghosting problems of any 3D I have watched. I have always thought that ghosting would be less on a totally dedicated 3D channel. I did NOT test the glasses with the included Aliens vs Monsters disk that came with the TV. The ghosting issues for me have been the same with this disk. I also did not test the glasses with 3D conversion on non-3D channels.


I have seen many posts that try to blame ghosting on the glasses, content, TV, cosmic rays, Communism, etc., and my conclusion is ghosting is NOT a glasses problem, at least in the present technology.


I will probably keep the xPand glasses as I will be getting a new main Panasonic TV, when it is upgraded to, say, the "VT30" and the prices drop. I will give it about a year....


Frank (retired vidiot)


----------



## Hyabusha

Anyone Interested In Monster Cable's MonsterVision 3D Glasses??


I am


----------



## NorthJersey

Frank B,


thanks for the review? since the x103's cost less than the Samsung glasses I'd invest in them for another set


I didn't expect the glasses to resolve the head tilting issue, as that's a known issue with 3D on LED tv's in general

Shame that you didn't notice any difference in terms of ghosting


in terms of brightness I'd think that could be corrected with proper settings in the 3D menu. I have the un46c8000, and after tweaking settings I've very happy with the PQ of 3D and overall. I used the settings from the Home Theater Mag article


----------



## Frank Biba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19466728
> 
> 
> Frank B,
> 
> 
> thanks for the review? since the x103's cost less than the Samsung glasses I'd invest in them for another set
> 
> 
> I didn't expect the glasses to resolve the head tilting issue, as that's a known issue with 3D on LED tv's in general
> 
> Shame that you didn't notice any difference in terms of ghosting
> 
> 
> in terms of brightness I'd think that could be corrected with proper settings in the 3D menu. I have the un46c8000, and after tweaking settings I've very happy with the PQ of 3D and overall. I used the settings from the Home Theater Mag article



North, I am quite happy with the PQ of 3D, etc., also. I just wish that I knew how Panasonic glasses get around head tilting problem. I guess that their glasses are not polarized.


Which issue of Home Theater Mag did you see the article about tweaking your 8000? I would like to try some of those settings on my 9000; maybe they will be different, but it would be interesting to try them out. If I cannot find the article, would it be too difficult to write the settings down or if there is a link on AVSforum could you direct me to it?


thanx, Frank


----------



## 8:13

 Link to Samsung calibration


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Biba* /forum/post/19467209
> 
> 
> North, I am quite happy with the PQ of 3D, etc., also. I just wish that I knew how Panasonic glasses get around head tilting problem. I guess that their glasses are not polarized.
> 
> 
> Which issue of Home Theater Mag did you see the article about tweaking your 8000? I would like to try some of those settings on my 9000; maybe they will be different, but it would be interesting to try them out. If I cannot find the article, would it be too difficult to write the settings down or if there is a link on AVSforum could you direct me to it?
> 
> 
> thanx, Frank



Plasma and DLP sets do not dim when the head is tilted since the panel technology is not polarized. LCD sets do dim.


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Biba* /forum/post/19467209
> 
> 
> North, I am quite happy with the PQ of 3D, etc., also. I just wish that I knew how Panasonic glasses get around head tilting problem. I guess that their glasses are not polarized.
> 
> 
> Which issue of Home Theater Mag did you see the article about tweaking your 8000? I would like to try some of those settings on my 9000; maybe they will be different, but it would be interesting to try them out. If I cannot find the article, would it be too difficult to write the settings down or if there is a link on AVSforum could you direct me to it?
> 
> 
> thanx, Frank



here's the article on the un46c8000 in HTM. Since the 9000 doesn't appear to have all the PQ options that the 8000 have, who knows if you'll be able to use all the settings
http://hometheatermag.com/3d-flat-pa...dtv/index.html


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Biba* /forum/post/19467209
> 
> 
> North, I am quite happy with the PQ of 3D, etc., also. I just wish that I knew how Panasonic glasses get around head tilting problem. I guess that their glasses are not polarized.
> 
> 
> Which issue of Home Theater Mag did you see the article about tweaking your 8000? I would like to try some of those settings on my 9000; maybe they will be different, but it would be interesting to try them out. If I cannot find the article, would it be too difficult to write the settings down or if there is a link on AVSforum could you direct me to it?
> 
> 
> thanx, Frank



The Panasonic VT2x TV's is a PDP. The Samsung LED TV's are LCD. As all LCD's have polarizing filters on them the LCD glasses block the light that is polarized in one direction as it comes from the TV.


----------



## zcetrt

Hi to all.


Ghosting is not caused only by glasses but also by LCD screens that are too slow to change crystal position. That's the main reason why plasma screen is a bit better choice for 3D at this moment.


Tilting your head while watching TV also influences on 3D perception. The best 3D image is seen with straight head position. At this moment only Sony glasses don't dim the LCD TV image when tilting, however they produce large amount of ghosting when tilted. It seems that they use different lenses.


That was already said before, however I wanted to sum that in one post


----------



## Frank Biba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19468004
> 
> 
> here's the article on the un46c8000 in HTM. Since the 9000 doesn't appear to have all the PQ options that the 8000 have, who knows if you'll be able to use all the settings
> http://hometheatermag.com/3d-flat-pa...dtv/index.html



Thanks, NJ. I think that the 9000 has all the PQ settings that the 8000 has. I did look at the setting changes, and I think that their recommendations are individualized. I probably will do my own calibrations and change the settings accordingly. But this is off topic for this thread on 3D glasses, so I will try to do a search on AVS to see what others are doing. I would love to get the service menu hack for this TV at least to see what is offered. Nice article, mainly a review of the 8000, and I am glad that they gave it a thumbs up review.


----------



## Hyabusha

Is this a XpanD x103 thread only? No one Is curious on the Other 3D Glasses In the thread title. MonsterVision 3D???


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Biba* /forum/post/19466363
> 
> 
> Hi, fellow TVers. I just received the xPand x103 glasses and set it for Samsung UN46C9000. Here is my take on the glasses:
> 
> 
> ................[
> 
> B]9. Head tilt still results in darkening, same as with my other glasses[/b].
> 
> 
> ................. (retired vidiot)



It is inherent when using LC shutter glasses with any LCD display since both the LCD display and the LC shutter glasses inherently require a polarizing layer. In the case of the Samsung LCD 3DTV and the Xpand X103 both include a horizontal polarizer and thus when you tilt your head you will always see a dimming effect. In fact when the glasses are rotated 90 degrees the TV image should go black. When using LC glasses with a plasma 3DTV you don't have this effect since plasma display technology does not require a polarizing later. In any case you cannot rotate you head very much and still maintain the correct 3D effect since the 3D technique uses a horizontal offset of the right and left images .


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/19473496
> 
> 
> Is this a XpanD x103 thread only? No one Is curious on the Other 3D Glasses In the thread title. MonsterVision 3D???



Are they available yet at retail?


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19473879
> 
> 
> Are they available yet at retail?



Not yet, and Monster has no Info on them. I was just wondering If anyone else has heard anything.


----------



## rene.aric

the monster vision max 3d were supposed to be out in sept, but thats monster for you, hopefully they will be out before black friday and at the latest xmas. im hoping to pick up at least 4 pair. the technology that these glasses have built in is way better than standard IR. theres no crosstalk and bleeding from other sources. i found this website months ago before monster partnered with them, theyre the ones that are supplying monster with the actual tech for the monster vision max 3d.

http://www.bitcauldron.com/index.html 


if anyone has any other info about a release date, please let us know. Ive been waiting years for this tech to hit the market, lets hope they deliver on there product and at an affordable or reasonable price.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rene.aric* /forum/post/19475214
> 
> 
> the monster vision max 3d were supposed to be out in sept, but thats monster for you, hopefully they will be out before black friday and at the latest xmas. im hoping to pick up at least 4 pair. the technology that these glasses have built in is way better than standard IR. theres no crosstalk and bleeding from other sources. i found this website months ago before monster partnered with them, theyre the ones that are supplying monster with the actual tech for the monster vision max 3d.
> 
> http://www.bitcauldron.com/index.html
> 
> 
> if anyone has any other info about a release date, please let us know. Ive been waiting years for this tech to hit the market, lets hope they deliver on there product and at an affordable or reasonable price.



The prices have already been announced:

http://quejoder.com/2010/06/new-mons...h-any-3d-hdtv/


----------



## Frank Biba

I noticed that the x103 turns on and off randomly even though pointed right at the TV. Sometimes it appears as though the TV picture is flickering, as in a shutter effect. I think I found the culprit; I have a fluorescent bulb in a table lamp right next to my sitting area. If I turn it off, the flickering and intermittent on/off sequence of the glasses never happens. This problem NEVER occurs with my Samsung brand glasses!


Motto: xPand does not like fluorescent. Samsung glasses coexist with fluorescent. Incandescent is not a problem for either glasses.


To Ron Jones: Thanks for the succinct explanation of head tilt/polarization.


Frank Biba


----------



## jjknatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19467478
> 
> 
> Plasma and DLP sets do not dim when the head is tilted since the panel technology is not polarized. LCD sets do dim.



Some of us unlucky DLP owners have static polarization rainbows (not the typical DLP rainbows) that appear with head tilt for some glasses, and the rainbow goes away with head tilt for other glasses, depending upon the orientation of the polarizer in the glasses. Shutter glasses are so much fun, huh?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rene.aric* /forum/post/19475214
> 
> 
> the monster vision max 3d were supposed to be out in sept, but thats monster for you, hopefully they will be out before black friday and at the latest xmas. im hoping to pick up at least 4 pair. the technology that these glasses have built in is way better than standard IR. theres no crosstalk and bleeding from other sources. i found this website months ago before monster partnered with them, theyre the ones that are supplying monster with the actual tech for the monster vision max 3d.
> 
> http://www.bitcauldron.com/index.html
> 
> 
> if anyone has any other info about a release date, please let us know. Ive been waiting years for this tech to hit the market, lets hope they deliver on there product and at an affordable or reasonable price.




I called Monster today and they said it has been delayed until Dec. 15th in order to make changes for horizontal polarization support (original spec was for VP only).


Kevin


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/19480514
> 
> 
> I called Monster today and they said it has been delayed until Dec. 15th in order to make changes for horizontal polarization support (original spec was for VP only).
> 
> 
> Kevin



Thanks for the Info.


----------



## rene.aric

Quote:

Originally Posted by *krichter1* 
I called Monster today and they said it has been delayed until Dec. 15th in order to make changes for horizontal polarization support (original spec was for VP only).


Kevin
Thanks for contacting them, I looked at their site, but couldn't find anything about the glasses, Just a press release saying something about Sept, I should have just called them,







. I have some more questions, So i'll find their contact info and get in touch with them on Monday. Now with the integration of both VP and HP, will it be the first universal 3d set of glasses? I'm not sure if the Xpand will do both VP and HP, but i think that these glasses will be a step above them.

I have a Samsung HL t7288w 72 in HDTV, and just like 500,000 other users with older 3d HDTV's, I dont want to upgrade to a new tv. I plan on integrating this into my HTPC. Does anybody know what the tranasmitter will be, Either 3d sync 3pin transmitters, or USB. Hopefully they give us the option to pick between them.


heres some info on the transmitters, http://www.bitcauldron.com/products/transmitters.html but in monsters press release, it says nothing about the actual transmitters that will be bundled with these glasses, thanks in advance


----------



## krichter1

Here's what I found out for the 3D JVC thread although Ron Jones thinks this "universal" polarization support could hurt both types (i.e. - it would have been better to have a model for each type instead; but Yes a universal model):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post19478819


----------



## Hyabusha

What does adding "HP" do?


----------



## krichter1

Some display devices are polarized vertically (most micro display TV's today are), and some, like front projection are polarized horizontally (HP vs. VP).


----------



## bcterp

A couple things I've noticed comparing the X103's to the Samsung glasses using my Mitsubishi DLP (73738):


There is less ghosting with the X103 glasses. Ghosting is pretty rare on my DLP but I did find a few scenes on 3D blu-rays and paused them to compare. Ghosting that is very obvious with the Samsung glasses is very faint with the X103 glasses.


The X103 glasses have a warmer tone to the colors. The Samsung glasses almost look like I turned down the "Color" setting several notches. Not a big deal but I do prefer the X103 glasses in this regard. I'm not sure if this would translate to a Samsung LCD or plasma.


----------



## walford

Interesting, Xpand has stated that the X103s have a very fast response time the same as their X102s which reduces ghosting/crostalk.


----------



## Jasonae

I just received my XpanD X103 Glasses and have tested them on everything 3D I have on my Samsung 50 PN7000. The tiniting is alot brighter than the Glasses that come with the starter kit and there is a lot less ghosting. The biggest difference for me is COD Black Ops. So much ghosting/crosstalk with the starter kit glasses but with the X103, it looks like a different game. I know alot of people are on the fence about these as I was but, they really are that much better.


----------



## Gaborik

I've noticed a lot of ghosting on Motorstorm 3D, but that was due to parallax issues that can be adjusted by dialing the 3D effect down slightly.


In high contrast scenes of Black Ops, and even the Panny demo disc, there is some noticeable ghosting at times.


Once these arrive I'll post my findings. If anyone has the new rechargeable Panasonic glasses, please let us know how these compare to the old design, and Xpand.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19496050
> 
> 
> Interesting, Xpand has stated that the X103s have a very fast response time the same as their X102s which reduces ghosting/crostalk.



I think it's the lens design that allows some ghosting with the Xpand glasses. I've noticed that if I tilt my head down, the ghosting goes away.


----------



## Nanite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jasonae* /forum/post/19496966
> 
> 
> I just received my XpanD X103 Glasses and have tested them on everything 3D I have on my Samsung 50 PN7000. So much ghosting/crosstalk with the starter kit glasses but with the X103, it looks like a different game. I know alot of people are on the fence about these as I was but, they really are that much better.



Could you do this test with original glasses and with the XPands:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1291751


----------



## mrjktcvs

I was on the Home Theater cruise last week.


We had a Digital Projection projector that costs something north of $100K, with Xpand glasses that are specially made for that projector. A 3D test pattern created by industry guru Joe Kane revealed ghosting.


I'm going to blame the glasses.


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/19529403
> 
> 
> I was on the Home Theater cruise last week.
> 
> 
> We had a Digital Projection projector that costs something north of $100K, with Xpand glasses that are specially made for that projector. A 3D test pattern created by industry guru Joe Kane revealed ghosting.
> 
> 
> I'm going to blame the glasses.



how was the spam and Pop Tarts ?


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19533645
> 
> 
> how was the spam and Pop Tarts ?



Tasty!


----------



## Gaborik

Ok, received these glasses in the mail on Saturday.


So far, ghosting is improved, though not non-existent on the IMAX NASA 3D. There is a lot of high contrast/parallax content on this title, so it will be difficult to eliminate entirely.


Motorstorm - Still ghosting in the beginning of the level around the wheels, but once the race starts, it's a night and day improvement over the stock Panasonic glasses (old design).


Black Ops - There is still some ghosting during highly detailed, high contrast scenes (wire fences in dark areas), but again, much better than the old glasses.


Overall weight and fit of the Xpand 103 is fantastic. Much more comfortable.

There is also no reflection on the lenses as it does not have a space like on the stock Panasonic glasses.


The #1 improvement is eye strain. I could only play Black Ops for half an hour before having to take a break. I've gone 2 hours with these glasses, with no eye strain whatsoever. This justifies the purchase in and of itself.


They are now shipping these with 3 batteries as well, so let the marathon 3D-ing begin...


----------



## mcmikel

Actually both the glasses and the projector are not to blame. Not sure if you had a chance to attend Cedia in Atlanta this year, the X103 Universal 3D active shutter glasses were on display in the Cedia Tech Pavilion with the exact same setup as the cruise you were on. There was no ghosting or issues with either the projector or the glasses. It has to do with the settings within the projector.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* 
I was on the Home Theater cruise last week.


We had a Digital Projection projector that costs something north of $100K, with Xpand glasses that are specially made for that projector. A 3D test pattern created by industry guru Joe Kane revealed ghosting.


I'm going to blame the glasses.


----------



## obveron

From the reviews on here, I'd surmise that the xpand 103 glasses are slightly reducing crosstalk on plasma sets, but not helping on LCD.


----------



## obveron

Rechargables actually deter me. It's easy enough to replace a cheap 2032.


If the glasses use rechargables, what do you do when the rechargable battery stops taking a charge (will happen eventually)?

Can the rechargable battery be replaced or would the glasses be useless?


----------



## kjroddy

Tech specs on the monster glasses from Amazon, my emphasis



> Quote:
> Technical Details
> 
> Fully compatible to work with all 3D-enabled televisions.
> 
> World's first and only to work via radio frequency - *no line of sight required*.



What? Why?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/19545483
> 
> 
> Tech specs on the monster glasses from Amazon, my emphasis
> 
> 
> What? Why?



IR (Infra Red) signals have to be line of sight. Nothing can be in their way. If something is, then the signal is blocked. Just put your hand over the end of your TV remote and press a button - nothing happens.


RF (Radio Frequency) does not work on line of sight. It can penetrate objects and or go around them.


IR is like a laser beam while RF would look like the expanding rings in a body of water if you dropped something into it.


----------



## mcmikel

RF does resolve the line of sight issue that IR has but it does not solve your eyes still needing a line of sight to see the 3D on the TV.


The intention of RF was to reduce the potential interference that IR could have. Both RF and IR have interference, bottom line is they both have issues.


----------



## kjroddy

I do understand the technology... it just tickled my sense of humor that they attempt to use the fact that these glasses will work when you can't see the TV as a selling point.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcmikel* /forum/post/19545988
> 
> 
> ...This is why I do not use an RF mouse anymore (Bluetooth is more desirable), too many electronics use RF now to communicate and I find that my mouse loses communication with the dongle.



Bluetooth isn't RF? How does it work? Magic?


----------



## high def mon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/19546431
> 
> 
> I do understand the technology... it just tickled my sense of humor that they attempt to use the fact that these glasses will work when you can't see the TV as a selling point.



How long does it take for DLP link or IR link to re-sink. when someone walks in between you and the emitter or the screen?


----------



## kjroddy

Alright, I give up... I'll confess I have no direct personal experience of 3D viewing at home, I'm waiting for my free 3D starter kit to arrive from Mitsubishi.


I actually was more joking than anything else when I started this, and I know from bitter experience over many years here and elsewhere on the Interwebs that I have no chance of ever managing to convince any Monster fan that his cable/powersmoother/whathaveyou, and presumably now his glasses, aren't the absolute best thing since sliced bread or sway his rabid belief that the incredible improvement in his viewing/listening experience since buying aforesaid accessories far outweighs the ridiculously exhorbitant price he paid for them.


If I do eventually find a need to purchase glasses that work without line of sight to the TV for myself I will apologise without reservation and order a large slice of humble pie.


----------



## Hyabusha

Huh?


----------



## walford

Bluetooth is very high frequency low powered RF.


Both DLP and IR glases should resync almost instantly since both the DLP and IR signals contain info as to whch lens to open and therefore which lens to close.


----------



## skypilotofhope

Can anyone say how the Xpan X103 glasses are as far as fitting over prescription glasses? We currently have the Sony active-shutter glasses and they're okay. I just don't want to order two pairs of these and discover they don't work well with current glasses. Many thanks.


----------



## Ron Jones

If the monster 3D glasses do in fact support displays with either vertical polarization (most LCD 3DTV) or horizontal polarization (HP 3D laptops and JVC 3D projectors) then one possibility would be to have the polarizing element of the LCD shutter lens removable and then Monster could supply both vertical and horizontal polarizing elements with the glasses and the user just snaps in the one that works best with their 3D display.


----------



## obveron

I would hope that IR glasses will try to atleast keep some sort of consistent timing while the IR link is momentarily lost as someone walks by the TV.


RF just makes way more sense. Could you imagine if wireless gaming controllers were IR?! good grief.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Bit Cauldron Technology* - MonsterVision

http://www.bitcauldron.com/technology.html


----------



## mrjktcvs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *skypilotofhope* 
Can anyone say how the Xpan X103 glasses are as far as fitting over prescription glasses? We currently have the Sony active-shutter glasses and they're okay. I just don't want to order two pairs of these and discover they don't work well with current glasses. Many thanks.
While the glasses that we used on the cruise were not the 103 universal models, I would find it difficult to believe that they would manufacture a different frame for that application, as that would not be cost effective. They fit fine over my eyeglasses. We watched two movies during the trip.


----------



## walford

Since the x103 glases have more built in electronics they probably could not use the X102 frames.


----------



## skypilotofhope

Is the general concensus for LED/LCD, so far, that the Xpand 103s do not (or only marginally) improve ghosting/crosstalk? Even the amazon.com reviews are not too flattering for LCD/LED. I'm a Sony user and apparently they reduce loss of image when you tilt your head (that's about the only plus I can find). I'd really like to to grab a pair but if there's not a tangible improvement, then I don't want to waste my $ on them.


By the way, thank-you mrjktcvs for your comment on prescription glasses.


----------



## Ron Jones

FYI - The *AVS Store* (that operates this forum) has great prices on the X103 glasses. Call or email any of the sales staff for pricing info.


----------



## mbuchana

I picked up a pair of x103 glasses at Sears. They work fine with my Samsung PN50C680 plasma. They do seem to give a little warmer colors than the regular Samsung glasses. They seem a little brighter too, but not by a lot. Of course you can compensate for the color difference with adjustments, but there will be this slight difference when an audience uses a mixture of glasses. I don't find the difference enough to be a concern. I did not find a difference in crosstalk.


I like the x103s. I had to use electrical tape to cover most of the sensor on the regular Samsung glasses, because they kept losing sync. There is a separate thread on that. But these work fine out of the box. They are a little heavier than the Samsung glasses, but not uncomfortable.


I also like the idea that I could potentially use these glasses with other TVs or computer displays that I might have in the future.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19550449
> 
> 
> If the monster 3D glasses do in fact support displays with either vertical polarization (most LCD 3DTV) or horizontal polarization (HP 3D laptops and JVC 3D projectors) then one possibility would be to have the polarizing element of the LCD shutter lens removable and then Monster could supply both vertical and horizontal polarizing elements with the glasses and the user just snaps in the one that works best with their 3D display.



That is a *fantastic* idea Ron!! That couldn't be too hard to do but maybe the failure rates would go up with cracking issues.


----------



## drenmatt

I thought I would post my findings so far. I have 2 pair of the Panasonic 3D glasses (same make and style that come with their 3D TVs) and decided to get a couple more pair. I ordered and received 2 pair of the XpanD X103 glasses today. I have the 54" Panasonic 3D plasma.


What I like about the xpanD X103 glasses:


They function very similarly to the stock Panasonic glasses with the advantages of blocking more light (they have enclosed side flaps) and being very comfortable. I also like the soft-rubber on the earpieces and the various nose pieces.


What I didn't like about the xpanD X103 glasses:


I notice a bit of lag when changing scenes occasionally...sometimes it actually hurts your eyes as it briefly causes a focus loss. I'm not sure what is causing this as I am sitting about 12 feet away from the screen dead-center.


This was observed by watching the 3D Blu-Ray edition of Polar Express and flipping between the the xpanD X103 and Panasonic glasses every so often for about an hour.


It is for this reason...I prefer the Panasonic 3D glasses over the xpanD x103 from a visual standpoint...but definitely like the comfort level of the xPand X103.


My brother has a 50" Samsung 3D Plasma...I plan to take these xpanD X103 glasses over there and see how they do on the Samsung vs. the default Samsung 3D glasses.


----------



## sbains

Mitsubishi 3DA-1 Adapter + 2 Pairs of XpanD X103 Unversal Glasses + IR Emitter for $329.99 after $20 Google Checkout Discount till 12/16/10


do a search for tru3d.com and look for SKU 034517 at link http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...uct=Mitsubishi 3DA-1 Adapter + 2 Pair XpanD X103 Unversal Glasses + IR Emitter


For Two pairs of X103, emitter and adapter, best price I have seen online from tru3d. Corporate office based out of Oakland, currently shipping product out of Florida, around $15-$20 shipping


----------



## skypilotofhope

Just got two new Xpand 103s for 3D viewing on our Sony 52HX909 LED.


Initial impressions:

* Love that you can tilt your head when viewing 3D without losing 3D effect.

* Darker, however, as per Xpand's recommendation, once you set the glasses brightness to max, we experienced no loss of viewing. Several times I switched between our Sony and Xpand glasses to test this.

* No significant improvement in/for crosstalk, however, slightly darker lenses _may_ mask the crosstalk effect.

* A seemingly better fit, however, I found the weight on the nose more cumbersome than the Sony glasses.

* No noticable lag/delay problems.

* A little difficult to establish the initial Sony connection, however, once set, there are no worries.

* Because of the darker lenses, I found that I needed to take the glasses off in order to see the DVD and Receiver lights for adjustments.

* No noticable improvement in/for ambient light flicker. Watching 3D in the dark is best.


----------



## MonkeyMafia




> Quote:
> Is the general concensus for LED/LCD, so far, that the Xpand 103s do not (or only marginally) improve ghosting/crosstalk? Even the amazon.com reviews are not too flattering for LCD/LED. I'm a Sony user and apparently they reduce loss of image when you tilt your head (that's about the only plus I can find). I'd really like to to grab a pair but if there's not a tangible improvement, then I don't want to waste my $ on them.



Get the free polarizers from Sony that eliminate the "head tilting" problem.


----------



## MonkeyMafia




> Quote:
> * No noticable improvement in/for ambient light flicker. Watching 3D in the dark is best.



have a 55nx810, was hoping the xpands would reduce flickering.... in a dark room, when I watch right scenes in 3D, I get a lot of flickering from the set itself... reducing the 3d glass brightness to either low or auto from high gets rid of some of the flicker.


with the xpands, I've read that you need to set the 3d glass brightness setting to high.


do you see any noticeable improvements over the sony glasses for bright scenes?


if not, then I'll just get the free sony polarizers to eliminate the head-tilting problems and keep the sony glasses.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MonkeyMafia* /forum/post/19646660
> 
> 
> Get the free polarizers from Sony that eliminate the "head tilting" problem.



Could you please post a link to those - thanks.


----------



## MonkeyMafia

Lee, here is the link:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post19644009


----------



## Mikenificent1

Weren't the Monster Vision glasses suppose to be available by now? On Amazon they are not.


----------



## knobby

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* 
Weren't the Monster Vision glasses suppose to be available by now? On Amazon they are not.
The glasses have not hit retail yet. I have taken off the mid-December projection from the website. We are now looking at early 2011 for these Monster Vision 3D Max glasses to be in retail.i received this from Robin Horrigan

Marketing Communications Manager


----------



## Hyabusha

Amazon.com says the Monster Vision Max3D glasses arrival estimate Is January 25th.


----------



## high def mon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/19722656
> 
> 
> Amazon.com says the Monster Vision Max3D glasses arrival estimate Is January 25th.



Thanks it's to late for what I've been waiting for, the Den. vs LA. BB game on the 21st. I think close venue sports is going to be best for 3-d. I'll be happy when I'm looking for a mouth piece on my carpet during a boxing match


----------



## eurotrance

I see you guys are referring to some Xpand 103 high brightness setting, how do you change that setting ? Neither the manual nor google come up with any information about such a setting...


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Monster Vision MAX 3D Glasses Powered by Bit Cauldron*



> Quote:
> It is interesting to note that the Monster Vision MAX 3D glasses also just won an International CES Best of Innovations Award in the category of Home Theater Accessories.


 http://3dvision-blog.com/the-monster...-bit-cauldron/


----------



## Ron Jones

It appears that Monster is buying their glasses from Bit Cauldron. Here is a link to their OEM product (they do not sell directly at retail):
http://www.bitcauldron.com/BC5000_Brief_123109.pdf 


We may see the same glasses appearing under other brand names were Bit Cauldron is also the OEM supplier.


----------



## skypilotofhope

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eurotrance* 
I see you guys are referring to some Xpand 103 high brightness setting, how do you change that setting ? Neither the manual nor google come up with any information about such a setting...
The settings are in the TV's menu/features, not in the glasses themselves. Cheers.


----------



## Hyabusha

January 30Th MonsterVision Max3D release date.


----------



## krichter1

First production pics and mini review:

http://3dvision-blog.com/the-monster...-bit-cauldron/


----------



## Justin-Dawson

The picture in the linked article gives me hope that someone has finally designed a decent set of glasses that won't detract from the 3d experience. I have no issues with the comfort of current glasses - my issue is that they design the glasses so they can also be worn over prescription lenses... which results in an awful shape and reflections in the upper corners of the lenses (the samsung glasses anyways). I'm not saying that people with prescription glasses shouldn't be allowed to watch 3d, I'm saying that they should design glasses for one or the other (like Samsung did with the new bluetooth models).


----------



## ElwayLite

Any of you with a VT25 notice any difference in PQ between the xpand and oem? I've got a VT30 on preorder and a pair of xpand's.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin-Dawson* /forum/post/19815713
> 
> 
> The picture in the linked article gives me hope that someone has finally designed a decent set of glasses that won't detract from the 3d experience. I have no issues with the comfort of current glasses - my issue is that they design the glasses so they can also be worn over prescription lenses... which results in an awful shape and reflections in the upper corners of the lenses (the samsung glasses anyways). I'm not saying that people with prescription glasses shouldn't be allowed to watch 3d, I'm saying that they should design glasses for one or the other (like Samsung did with the new bluetooth models).



I read at Cedia that there are prescription versions coming out (maybe even on the x104's?).


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/19853922
> 
> 
> I read at Cedia that there are prescription versions coming out (maybe even on the x104's?).


*Samsung adds prescription lens option to its active shutter 3D glasses*

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/s...shutter-3d-gl/


----------



## KindredWarr25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElwayLite* /forum/post/19831862
> 
> 
> Any of you with a VT25 notice any difference in PQ between the xpand and oem? I've got a VT30 on preorder and a pair of xpand's.



Yeah, I'd like to know this too. I just got a VT25. I have 2 pairs of the rechargeable ones and 1 pair of the one with the battery. Happy enough with it, but at times I do notice flicker, do the Xpands help with this at all? Or are they just worth picking up in general to have a 4th pair on hand?


----------



## tazz3

if i buy a new gt-30 i can get 4 pairs of these XpanD Universal 3D Glasses (Model No. X103 for free. so this sounds like a good deal to me. any body use them now??


----------



## eurotrance

After trying the MonsterVision glasses at CES, I am definitely switching from the X103s to those. Not only are they more comfortable, the RF transmission will not interfere with my IR remotes any longer, which can be a real pain in the buttocks sometimes.


Moreover, the RF transmitter for the glasses should connect directly to the JVC RS 3D projectors and the IR emitter no longer necessary. Wonder what I could get for it used, barely even used it at all...


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/19901214
> 
> 
> After trying the MonsterVision glasses at CES, I am definitely switching from the X103s to those.



Could you please elaborate on the brightness and tint factor?


Thanks.


----------



## eurotrance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/19901485
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate on the brightness and tint factor?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Brightness and tint were the same as the Xpands to me, but keep in mind that they were only showing the glasses with one display, and a small one at that. However, I already pre-ordered them on Amazon, and if they don't give me complete satisfaction once I try them on my JVC RS50, then I always have the option of sending them back for a refund.


One other advantage (to me) that I forgot to mention is that the MonsterVision are rechargeable. I just simply hate having to keep spare batteries and having to replace them. I know, the rechargeable batteries don't last forever, but by the time their recharged state actually becomes too short to live with, I will probably be watching 360 degree holographic with smell-o-vision


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/19815631
> 
> 
> First production pics and mini review:
> 
> http://3dvision-blog.com/the-monster...-bit-cauldron/


 Monster Vision Max 3D Universal vs Panasonic TY-EW3D10U 3D Glasses - 3D Vision Blog



(would be interesting with comparison between Samsung glasses and the Monster Vision glasses)


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19904269
> 
> Monster Vision Max 3D Universal vs Panasonic TY-EW3D10U 3D Glasses - 3D Vision Blog
> 
> 
> 
> (would be interesting with comparison between Samsung glasses and the Monster Vision glasses)



Would be more interesting, and actually relevant, if the comparison was made to the current Panasonic glasses instead of the old ones.


----------



## nickels55

Does anyone know if Xpand X103 glasses cause rainbows on older Samsung DLP LED sets? All the info I can find is that almost all DLP Link glasses have them on my set except for CrystalEyes5. But, nobody ever mentioned specifically that the X103's do or do not have rainbows. If so, I'll just get another set of UC DLP Link glasses until the CE5s come down in price or the next round of DLP Link glasses come out without the rainbow issue.


----------



## rene.aric

I was looking at Monsters website for a release date and found that they are already available. Prices are still kinda steep, but hopefully they come down in the next few months, I'm going to order 2 pairs to start off with, I will let you guys know what I think of them


http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5936 

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5937 

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5938


----------



## Hyabusha

Unboxing video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6tLLIwtrb8


----------



## nickels55

Monster - ripping people off since 1979.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> monster - ripping people off since 1979.



+1


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20011265
> 
> 
> Monster - ripping people off since 1979.










On the whole, I agree with you. But maybe not this time. Monster is using the Bit Cauldron glasses.


----------



## craiglc15

Mini review of the MonsterVision MAX 3D Glasses Kit


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2CyRLfDNfc


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craiglc15* /forum/post/20016585
> 
> 
> Mini review of the MonsterVision MAX 3D Glasses Kit
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2CyRLfDNfc










Excellent review! I'm ordering mine!


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/19903773
> 
> 
> Brightness and tint were the same as the Xpands to me, but keep in mind that they were only showing the glasses with one display, and a small one at that. However, I already pre-ordered them on Amazon, and if they don't give me complete satisfaction once I try them on my JVC RS50, then I always have the option of sending them back for a refund.



Please post your impressions ASAP if you can. Can you confirm whether or not you can plug it in directly to the RS50 without the need for the JVC emitter, and your impressions of the MonsterVision vs. JVC glasses. Thank you.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Has there been any mention if the polarization of these glasses are vertical, horizontal, or adjustable?


----------



## Lee Stewart

Here are the specs for these glasses:

http://www.bitcauldron.com/BC5000_Brief_123109.pdf


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20020898
> 
> 
> Here are the specs for these glasses:
> 
> http://www.bitcauldron.com/BC5000_Brief_123109.pdf



The specs don't mention the polarization orientation. I wonder if the "84 Hz" operation is a typo and should really be 48Hz. I hope so, because that's what JVC uses.


----------



## Ron Jones

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* 
Has there been any mention if the polarization of these glasses are vertical, horizontal, or adjustable?
I wonder if the Monster glasses' polarizing filter element is removable, as it is on the Sony 3D glasses? It it is then when using it with a LCD 3DTV, which inhereently is putting out polarized light, you could remove the polarizing filter from the glasses and get a brighter image as compared to using glasses where the polariing filter cannot be removed. that could explain the difference in brightness noted in the Youtube video. You would still need to use the polarizing filter on the glasses for viewing plasma, DLP rear projection TVs or front projectors (in most cases) where the light from the display is not polarized.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* 
I wonder if the Monster glasses' polarizing filter element is removable, as it is on the Sony 3D glasses? It it is then when using it with a LCD 3DTV, which inhereently is putting out polarized light, you could remove the polarizing filter from the glasses and get a brighter image as compared to using glasses where the polariing filter cannot be removed. that could explain the difference in brightness noted in the Youtube video.
I doubt that is the case because 1) I think he woul've mentioned that in the video 2) The TV looks like a Mitsubishi DLP RPTV.


----------



## jbolt

Has anybody been able to confirm if the MonsterVision Max 3D glasses work with the JVC RS-40 projector? Can you plug this in without the need of the JVC emitter? Need to pick up a few pairs of glasses and was thinking of ordering 2 kits and just have a backup transmitter as it would be cheaper than buying a kit and then order stand alone glasses. $230 divided by 2 equals $115 which is better than ordering 2 glasses alone which are $160 each. Plus you get the transmitter.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbolt* /forum/post/20029444
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to confirm if the MonsterVision Max 3D glasses work with the JVC RS-40 projector? Can you plug this in without the need of the JVC emitter? Need to pick up a few pairs of glasses and was thinking of ordering 2 kits and just have a backup transmitter as it would be cheaper than buying a kit and then order stand alone glasses. *$230 divided by 2 equals $115 which is better than ordering 2 glasses alone which are $160 each*. Plus you get the transmitter.



My understanding is the kit only includes one pair of glass plus the tranmitter ($279 list price for the kit) and thus adding a just second pair of glasses($179 list) is less expensive than buying another kit. It seems you should have said $230 x 2 = $460 (street price for 2 kits) vs. about $230 + $150 = $380 total for one kit plus one additional pair of glasses (street price).


----------



## jbolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/20031129
> 
> 
> My understanding is the kit only includes one pair of glass plus the tranmitter ($279 list price for the kit) and thus adding a just second pair of glasses($179 list) is less expensive than buying another kit.



Yeah, I found that out last night. I somehow got the impression that two came with the kit. Either way I would like to know if they work with the JVC projectors before I buy.


----------



## rene.aric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbolt* /forum/post/20031178
> 
> 
> Yeah, I found that out last night. I somehow got the impression that two came with the kit. Either way I would like to know if they work with the JVC projectors before I buy.



If it accepts a 3 pin vesa plug than your system will work with these glasses, If its a DLPlink im not sure if it will work. I ordered my set from Vanns (the transmitter kit) and Brandsmart (an additional set of glasses), Hopefully they get here soon so i can submit a review.
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5194 

I was reading up on your projector and I believe they will work, All you have to do is place the MonVisMax3d IR reciever next to the IR signal from the projector and your set. Gotta say that projector sounds pretty cool


----------



## jbolt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rene.aric* 
If it accepts a 3 pin vesa plug than your system will work with these glasses, If its a DLPlink im not sure if it will work. I ordered my set from Vanns (the transmitter kit) and Brandsmart (an additional set of glasses), Hopefully they get here soon so i can submit a review.
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5194 

I was reading up on your projector and I believe they will work, All you have to do is place the MonVisMax3d IR reciever next to the IR signal from the projector and your set. Gotta say that projector sounds pretty cool
That's the thing. I think there is only one 3 pin plug on the projector so I was wondering if you can use the MonsterVision transmitter by itself. Can't have it and the JVC ir transmitter plugged in at the same time to have the receivers next to each other.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jbolt* 
That's the thing. I think there is only one 3 pin plug on the projector so I was wondering if you can use the MonsterVision transmitter by itself. Can't have it and the JVC ir transmitter plugged in at the same time to have the receivers next to each other.
I don't believe the MV transmittter has a 3 pin plug. It is an IR to RF converter and transmitter.


See the video above for how it is installed (post #151).


You might want to contact Bit Caldron. They do make (it appears) a 3 pin VESA RF transmitter (3rd from left). BC is sourcing MV's glasses

http://www.bitcauldron.com/products/transmitters.html


----------



## jbolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20045149
> 
> 
> I don't believe the MV transmittter has a 3 pin plug. It is an IR to RF converter and transmitter.
> 
> 
> See the video above for how it is installed (post #151).
> 
> 
> You might want to contact Bit Caldron. They do make (it appears) a 3 pin VESA RF transmitter (3rd from left). BC is sourcing MV's glasses
> 
> http://www.bitcauldron.com/products/transmitters.html



I read on the 3Dvision blog ( http://3dvision-blog.com/monster-vis...0u-3d-glasses/ ) that the MonsterVision transmitter has an option for a standard VESA mini-din 3-pin stereo connector. I am not sure if this is the same connector that is on the JVC projector or if you can have the MonsterVision plugged in by itself. Looks like everything I read says it needs to work alongside the IR transmitter that comes with either the TV or projectors.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbolt* /forum/post/20045507
> 
> 
> I read on the 3Dvision blog ( http://3dvision-blog.com/monster-vis...0u-3d-glasses/ ) that the MonsterVision transmitter has an option for a standard VESA mini-din 3-pin stereo connector. I am not sure if this is the same connector that is on the JVC projector or if you can have the MonsterVision plugged in by itself. Looks like everything I read says it needs to work alongside the IR transmitter that comes with either the TV or projectors.



OK - it looks like you can use the MV setup with your RS50 by itself. The RS50 has the 3 pin 3D sync port

http://www.projectorreviews.com/pdfd...s/jvc-rs50.pdf 


And there is a cable in the MV kit (start video at 5 minutes)


----------



## rene.aric

From the video you can see that the IR emitter from the tv is hooked up. If your only using MV glasses and not the brand of glasses that are compatible with your TV, Then you can plug that MV standard VESA mini-din 3-pin stereo connector into the TV. Otherwise, your gonna have to keep the emitter plugged in, and secure the MV IR reciever to the IR signal coming out of your projector, I believe this is how the whole system works-> Monster vision either plugs into the projector or tv, only if your using MV and not any other brands. if your using JVC glasses, then you would plug the (JVC, Sony, Mitsubishi...) emitter into your projector or tv. Once that is done, You can use the JVC glasses and the MV glasses at the same time. its sort of like a passive system.


----------



## eurotrance

I'm supposed to receive my MonsterVision kit this friday, let's see what happens with the delivery company...


As for connecting the RF transmitter straight to the RS50, I confirm that it is working that way as per representants at CES


----------



## zacster

I have a Panny GT25, do the Monster glasses work well with Panny? I have a hard time believing that the IR to RF works well, given there is no direct connection. Sounds like a kluge to me.


----------



## swifty7

I recently ordered the xpand 103(not yet delivered) for my Sony 3dtv and would like to know how two compare.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eurotrance* 
I'm supposed to receive my MonsterVision kit this friday, let's see what happens with the delivery company...


As for connecting the RF transmitter straight to the RS50, I confirm that it is working that way as per representants at CES








Which glasses do you have now that you will be comparing them to?


----------



## RonF

Have there been any contrast specs with the Monster glasses? Doesn't seem to be on the site or I missed it.


Thanks


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/20058331
> 
> 
> Have there been any contrast specs with the Monster glasses? Doesn't seem to be on the site or I missed it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Here are some specs:

http://www.bitcauldron.com/BC5000_Brief_123109.pdf 


You can use Google to search: *Bit Cauldron+CES 2010*


----------



## craiglc15

I should be getting my Monster glasses tomorrow. The manual can be found here:

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5938 


You can change the lens cycle to brighten the image or decrease ghosting.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20058462
> 
> 
> Here are some specs:
> 
> http://www.bitcauldron.com/BC5000_Brief_123109.pdf
> 
> 
> You can use Google to search: *Bit Cauldron+CES 2010*



And those specs don't answer his question, nor did answer my question when you posted it then either. There is no need to keep posting that link when it doesn't answer the questions being asked.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craiglc15* /forum/post/20058835
> 
> 
> I should be getting my Monster glasses tomorrow. The manual can be found here:
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5938
> 
> 
> You can change the lens cycle to brighten the image or decrease ghosting.



Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20060533
> 
> 
> And those specs don't answer his question, nor did answer my question when you posted it then either. There is no need to keep posting that link when it doesn't answer the questions being asked.



Try calling the company. I am sure they can answer your questions.


----------



## high def mon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craiglc15* /forum/post/20058835
> 
> 
> I should be getting my Monster glasses tomorrow. The manual can be found here:
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5938
> 
> 
> You can change the lens cycle to brighten the image or decrease ghosting.



WOW







fully adjustable shutter glasses, very cool!!! placed an order today after perusing the manual: http://www.monstercable.com/lit/Max_3D_manual.pdf I wonder if you can tune out red tint and rainbows? Still might waite for a review with a flashed 6xA750


----------



## eurotrance

Ok, got to play with the MonsterVision glasses on my RS50.


First, I confirm that the transmitter connects directly to the 3D sync port of the JVC projector, no need for the IR transmitter from JVC, unless you want to use both the MV glasses and some IR glasses at the same time.


Second, there are quite a few settings possible and adjusting them are not much fun, but after spending a good 30 minutes on trying to get the best results, I am quite pleased with the 3D picture. It's not fine out of the box, it seems the delay needs to be adjusted the most from any other setting, which I think means the frame switching of the RS50 is actually "slow" compared to what the glasses can do.


Also, compared to the Xpand 103, after careful adjustment of the MV glasses' LCD brightness, it seems I was able to obtain a slightly brighter picture than with the Xpand.


All in all, not a bad start, even though I can't stand the way to adjust settings, it seems a bit too complicated for my taste. Hopefully it will be a "set it and forget it affair" once I have it dialed in as close to perfect as I can muster.


Now on to some 3D movie viewing, I think I'll start with Resident Evil apocalypse or whatever it's called...


----------



## knobby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/20065104
> 
> 
> Ok, got to play with the MonsterVision glasses on my RS50.
> 
> 
> First, I confirm that the transmitter connects directly to the 3D sync port of the JVC projector, no need for the IR transmitter from JVC, unless you want to use both the MV glasses and some IR glasses at the same time.
> 
> 
> Second, there are quite a few settings possible and adjusting them are not much fun, but after spending a good 30 minutes on trying to get the best results, I am quite pleased with the 3D picture. It's not fine out of the box, it seems the delay needs to be adjusted the most from any other setting, which I think means the frame switching of the RS50 is actually "slow" compared to what the glasses can do.
> 
> 
> Also, compared to the Xpand 103, after careful adjustment of the MV glasses' LCD brightness, it seems I was able to obtain a slightly brighter picture than with the Xpand.
> 
> 
> All in all, not a bad start, even though I can't stand the way to adjust settings, it seems a bit too complicated for my taste. Hopefully it will be a "set it and forget it affair" once I have it dialed in as close to perfect as I can muster.
> 
> 
> Now on to some 3D movie viewing, I think I'll start with Resident Evil apocalypse or whatever it's called...



thank you for the review.waiting for review on these glasses with samsung dlps.viewsonics and other dlp flash glasses will not sync with my set.if they work with our set will be ordering two pair.these sound quite promising.


----------



## neo0285

Can someone post their results with plasma tvs. Especially after playing around with the delay cycles. Does it help with ghosting? And how badly does that affect the brightness? Etc...


----------



## eurotrance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo0285* /forum/post/20067095
> 
> 
> Can someone post their results with plasma tvs. Especially after playing around with the delay cycles. Does it help with ghosting? And how badly does that affect the brightness? Etc...



Not sure what the results would be on plasma, but what I can tell you is that you can crank up the brightness quite a bit and the delay settings offer a wide range. I was actually able on my RS50 to increase the brightness while at the same time dial in the delay and the ghosting is almost non-existent. I would assume that because of plasma technology, the results should be even better or at least equivalent.


----------



## jbolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/20067796
> 
> 
> Not sure what the results would be on plasma, but what I can tell you is that you can crank up the brightness quite a bit and the delay settings offer a wide range. I was actually able on my RS50 to increase the brightness while at the same time dial in the delay and the ghosting is almost non-existent. I would assume that because of plasma technology, the results should be even better or at least equivalent.



Sweet, now I am convinced that I want to pick up a the MV RF transmitter and few pairs of the MV glasses. Now if only I can find a place that has them in stock. Amazon says 1-2 months.


----------



## high def mon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbolt* /forum/post/20068151
> 
> 
> Sweet, now I am convinced that I want to pick up a the MV RF transmitter and few pairs of the MV glasses. Now if only I can find a place that has them in stock. Amazon says 1-2 months.



Try Vanns:
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search


----------



## JR01

For those of us with pre-2010 Mits DLP TVs (I have a WD-65833 and the newest firmware upgrade), the issues when using shutter glasses appear to be two-fold: 1) non-black blacks (due to the dlp flash than cannot be turned off), and 2) the rainbow effect.


Because Monsters glasses are RF rather than IR, are these two problems still and issue? And if so, does anyone know how well these glasses might deal with these?


I am also considering the CE4 because they specificly address these two problems, but I would like to have some options. Plus, the Monster glasses kit which includes the transmitter is a few hundred buck less than going with the CE4s.


I have pre-ordered the new Panasonic 3D bluray player, model 310 from Amazon, and I'd like to have some idea of which glasses I should go with. DLP link, while less expensive, still seem to have too many problems, plus if I ever get a newer, non-DLP TV, DLP link glasses would no longer be useful. I'd rather spend more up front and not limit any future options.


Thanks.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/20065104
> 
> 
> Also, compared to the Xpand 103, after careful adjustment of the MV glasses' LCD brightness, it seems I was able to obtain a slightly brighter picture than with the Xpand.



What type of screen are you using?


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20061819
> 
> 
> Try calling the company. I am sure they can answer your questions.



So I sent Bit Cauldron an email regarding polarization orientation, and this was their response:


"The glasses are not polarized. The lens is like one large pixel, either clear or dark creating the shutter effect 60 times per second per eye."


What do you guys think? Is that possible?


----------



## RonF

Did you happen to ask them if there is a rated contrast spec they have for them?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20075145
> 
> 
> So I sent Bit Cauldron an email regarding polarization orientation, and this was their response:
> 
> 
> "The glasses are not polarized. The lens is like one large pixel, either clear or dark creating the shutter effect 60 times per second per eye."
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is that possible?



Bit Cauldron uses Pi-Cell LC glass construction:

http://www.personal.kent.edu/~mgu/LCD/pi-cell.htm


----------



## CerberusII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eurotrance* /forum/post/20065104
> 
> 
> Ok, got to play with the MonsterVision glasses on my RS50.
> 
> 
> First, I confirm that the transmitter connects directly to the 3D sync port of the JVC projector, no need for the IR transmitter from JVC, unless you want to use both the MV glasses and some IR glasses at the same time.
> 
> 
> Second, there are quite a few settings possible and adjusting them are not much fun, but after spending a good 30 minutes on trying to get the best results, I am quite pleased with the 3D picture. It's not fine out of the box, it seems the delay needs to be adjusted the most from any other setting, which I think means the frame switching of the RS50 is actually "slow" compared to what the glasses can do.
> 
> 
> Also, compared to the Xpand 103, after careful adjustment of the MV glasses' LCD brightness, it seems I was able to obtain a slightly brighter picture than with the Xpand.
> 
> 
> All in all, not a bad start, even though I can't stand the way to adjust settings, it seems a bit too complicated for my taste. Hopefully it will be a "set it and forget it affair" once I have it dialed in as close to perfect as I can muster.
> 
> 
> Now on to some 3D movie viewing, I think I'll start with Resident Evil apocalypse or whatever it's called...



I picked up a kit today. I am able to get them to work fine when the transmitter is plugged directly into my X7 (RS50), but I cannot get the monster transmitter to sync with the IR signal from the JVC emitter. Have you (or anyone else for that matter) had any luck syncing with the JVC emitter? I need the IR sync as I have 4 pair of the JVC glasses. Also, I would like to do a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20076249
> 
> 
> Bit Cauldron uses Pi-Cell LC glass construction:
> 
> http://www.personal.kent.edu/~mgu/LCD/pi-cell.htm



That's not the reason, Xpand uses Pi-Cell also. I asked for an explanation, and this was his response:


"Excuse me, I misinterpreted your first question.


TFT PC Monitors are polarized at 45 degrees.


MPA and IPA LCD TV’s are vertically polarized.


Bit Cauldron’s universal product splits the difference with a linear polarization half way between these two angles. This allows our glasses to work both with TVs and PC monitors."




So it's not horizontal or vertical (but closer to vertical), and does have polarization.


I did not ask about the contrast of the glasses.


----------



## rkuo

If anyone here has the MonsterVision kit and a Samsung plasma (or any plasma for that matter), can you run the crosstalk test located in this avsforum thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1291751 


Am trying to determine if these glasses will improve the crosstalk situation on my plasma.


----------



## knobby

We are hoping to launch this product soon in Canada through Best Buy / Future Shop – we don’t have an exact date yet but if you keep checking back with our website you will be able to see when the launch has happened.hope i can get my hands on a pair soon.


----------



## patyoung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20078601
> 
> 
> TFT PC Monitors are polarized at 45 degrees.
> 
> 
> MPA and IPA LCD TV's are vertically polarized.
> 
> 
> Bit Cauldron's universal product splits the difference with a linear polarization half way between these two angles. This allows our glasses to work both with TVs and PC monitors."
> 
> 
> So it's not horizontal or vertical (but closer to vertical), and does have polarization.



So does that basically mean that they are the same as the XpanDs and might cause a problem for JVC projectors and a polarization preserving screen?


----------



## craiglc15

Okay. I've had my Monster glasses for the last few days. This is just my opinion.


I decided to go ahead and return them. The main reason is that they make a buzzing sound from both arms when 3d is activated. It's not loud, but the sound bothered me since it is right by my ears. It was louder from the arm with the power button. Once I picked up on the frequency, it was hard for me to forget. I forgot about it playing fast videogames and watching movies with above average sound. Once the sound got quiet, I would hear the buzzing and start focusing on that. I'm not sure if it was just my glasses or all Monster glasses. My other 5 Samsung 3d glasses do not make this sound. Again, it isn't loud, but it sounds like a bee buzzing around my head.


The glasses themselves worked well. I didn't think the picture looked that different from the Samsung glasses. Maybe a very slight increase in brightness. I thought the cross talk looked the same on both. I have a pn63c8000 TV, and the cross talk doesn't bother me anyway. Messing around with lens cycle didn't really help. The default was already on full brightness, and changing it make the picture too dark. So the default for me looked the best.


The glasses look huge when you first take them out of the box, like movie theater glasses. The glasses fit more loosely on the head. I thought they were more comfortable than my Samsung glasses when I was wearing contacts, but not as comfortable when I wore my prescription glasses. They felt like they were being pushed off my nose by my other glasses since they don't fit tight on the sides of my head.


The best thing about the glasses is the syncing. Once you have the transmitter set up correctly, you will not lose sync. I was able to see my TV from about 24 feet away and they were still working. I even walking upstairs to the second floor and went into a bedroom. I could tell the glasses were still syncing with the TV since they didn't turn off and were, unfortunately, producing the buzzing sound.


Overall, I would have probably kept the glasses if it wasn't for the buzzing sound. If I find out later no one else has Monster glasses that buzz, I may end up ordering another pair in the future.


----------



## Hyabusha

I don't hear any buzzing sounds from my glasses. You must of had a defective set.


I love mine!


----------



## craiglc15

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* 
I don't hear any buzzing sounds from my glasses. You must of had a defective set.


I love mine!








That's good to hear. If that's true, I recommend these to anyone fed up with losing sync all the time. I rarely lose sync now after using the tape trick on my Samsung glasses. Even so, the Monster glasses are better. Maybe people should buy them from places that have a good return policy just in case.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/20086809
> 
> 
> I don't hear any buzzing sounds from my glasses. You must of had a defective set.
> 
> 
> I love mine!



Come on my good man . . . review them for us with specifics to your particular setup.


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/20094260
> 
> 
> Come on my good man . . . review them for us with specifics to your particular setup.



My videos are up!

www.youtube.com/user/rvspawn


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CerberusII* /forum/post/20078170
> 
> 
> I picked up a kit today. I am able to get them to work fine when the transmitter is plugged directly into my X7 (RS50), but I cannot get the monster transmitter to sync with the IR signal from the JVC emitter. Have you (or anyone else for that matter) had any luck syncing with the JVC emitter? I need the IR sync as I have 4 pair of the JVC glasses. Also, I would like to do a side-by-side comparison.



How do the Monster glasses compare to the JVC's?


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/20094260
> 
> 
> Come on my good man . . . review them for us with specifics to your particular setup.



Ironically he had the first review of them and you even posted the youtube link for it lol


----------



## nickels55

I'm looking forward to hearing a review from people using these glasses with older DLP sets, like *high def mon*.


Does it get rid of the red tint on blacks, and are there rainbows? Two major issues with these older sets and current 3D glasses.


----------



## CerberusII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20095714
> 
> 
> How do the Monster glasses compare to the JVC's?



They look great on their own. I started The Legend of the Guardians, and there was a lot of ghosting. I want into "programming" mode on the glasses and was able to "tune" the ghosting out. This is coming from someone who has NEVER noticed a bit of ghosting, even on scenes where other people have reported ghosting. You can also tune the delay, which gives you a sense that you are adjusting brightness since all I notice is that the adjustment goes from dim to bright, nothing else. However, I am unable to get the Monster transmitter to IR sync with the JVC emitter so that I can try a side-by side comparison. zombie10k says he will receive his today as reported in the RS50 owner's thread and hopefully he will try the IR sync. Mine just may be defective.


Oh yeah... *I* find them to be much more comfortable than the JVC glasses. If I can get the IR sync to work and use both types, these will be the set that only I use.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CerberusII* /forum/post/20097337
> 
> 
> I am unable to get the Monster transmitter to IR sync with the JVC emitter so that I can try a side-by side comparison. zombie10k says he will receive his today as reported in the RS50 owner's thread and hopefully he will try the IR sync. Mine just may be defective.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... *I* find them to be much more comfortable than the JVC glasses. If I can get the IR sync to work and use both types, these will be the set that only I use.



Did you try taping the Monster IR receiver to the JVC emitter face to face, like the person in the youtube video did?


Other than comfort, which was brighter? Any other differences? What screen are you using? Thanks for your info!


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CerberusII* /forum/post/20097337
> 
> 
> They look great on their own. I started The Legend of the Guardians, and there was a lot of ghosting. I want into "programming" mode on the glasses and was able to "tune" the ghosting out. This is coming from someone who has NEVER noticed a bit of ghosting, even on scenes where other people have reported ghosting. You can also tune the delay, which gives you a sense that you are adjusting brightness since all I notice is that the adjustment goes from dim to bright, nothing else. However, I am unable to get the Monster transmitter to IR sync with the JVC emitter so that I can try a side-by side comparison. zombie10k says he will receive his today as reported in the RS50 owner's thread and hopefully he will try the IR sync. Mine just may be defective.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... *I* find them to be much more comfortable than the JVC glasses. If I can get the IR sync to work and use both types, these will be the set that only I use.



Mine just arrived, I am going to give it a shot tonight after work to compare against the Xpand 103's. I have the RS50 with a 142" Dalite 2.8HP screen.


Any hints on the programming mode? the included 'quick guide' instructions didn't mention anything. I'll try it direct 3 din plug and also with the JVC transmitter to see if we can get both working at the same time.


it looks like it requires USB power... I can't remember if the RS50 has a USB port, but it's worth a shot to try it if it foes.


----------



## CerberusII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20097878
> 
> 
> Did you try taping the Monster IR receiver to the JVC emitter face to face, like the person in the youtube video did?
> 
> 
> Other than comfort, which was brighter? Any other differences? What screen are you using? Thanks for your info!



X7 133" Dalite 2.8 about 16' throw. I did tape the monster IR receiver to the JVC emitter, still nothing. Tried everything I could think of. May give Monster a call.

Can't tell a brightness difference as I have to unplug and plug transmitter/emitter between tests. Sorry, I will have to wait on that one.


----------



## wuffzack

Did anyone try to sync the Monster glasses with the Nvidia 3D Vision emitter?

This would be awsome, because the range of the Nvidia emitter is limited in large batcave like home cinema.


----------



## zombie10k

well this stinks.. I didn't even get the Monster glasses home and they are broken already. I charged them at work, folded the arms and... CRACK. Split one of the lenses for no apparent reason.


My Xpand 103's and Nvidia glasses have been handled by children without and issue so I don't know what happened as I was very careful with them.


hopefully they still work enough for me to evaluate them before sending them back.


----------



## CerberusII

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zombie10k* 
Mine just arrived, I am going to give it a shot tonight after work to compare against the Xpand 103's. I have the RS50 with a 142" Dalite 2.8HP screen.


Any hints on the programming mode? the included 'quick guide' instructions didn't mention anything. I'll try it direct 3 din plug and also with the JVC transmitter to see if we can get both working at the same time.


it looks like it requires USB power... I can't remember if the RS50 has a USB port, but it's worth a shot to try it if it foes.
Bummer on the broken glasses. i believe that maybe my monster IR receiver must be broken out of the box.

http://www.monstercable.com/lit/Max_3D_manual.pdf 

The programming really isn't too hard. Hold the joystick to the left until you see two green lights and let go. I have the lights all the way to the left for duty cycle (perceived brightness). As for the delay (up/down adjustment) I have either 2 or 3 red lights. You will easily be able to adjust the ghosting out by your own eye.


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CerberusII* /forum/post/20099069
> 
> 
> Bummer on the broken glasses. i believe that maybe my monster IR receiver must be broken out of the box.
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/lit/Max_3D_manual.pdf
> 
> The programming really isn't too hard. Hold the joystick to the left until you see two green lights and let go. I have the lights all the way to the left for duty cycle (perceived brightness). As for the delay (up/down adjustment) I have either 2 or 3 red lights. You will easily be able to adjust the ghosting out by your own eye.



that's makes 2 of us, my Monster IR sensor doesn't work with my JVC RS50 3D IR emitter. That is a major buzzkill since i'm not giving up using my 103's just to use the Monster glasses. Perhaps there is a 3 pin DIN splitter that might work?


Here's some quick impressions:

Pro's-
I like the color of the lenses on the Monster glasses. It's a little more neutral than the Xpand 103's which imo turn whites into a more tanish color. I am always aware of the color shift when putting on the 103's. The Monsters seemed to be more transparent in color shift which I liked.


50/50:
In regard to ghosting or brightness, I don't see the real advantage of the Monsters over the 103's. Both seem very similar after adjusting the monsters to the full brightness.


Charging - My Nvidia's needed a USB charge. The 103's use the 2032 watch batteries. I prefer the swappable batteries. I often forget to charge things and swapping out that coin battery is quick and easy when I overlook charging a set of the Nvidia glasses. this is just personal preference.


Con's -
They seem fragile. I was gentle with them but cracked one of the lens just by folding one of the arms. The entire assembly just seems a bit flimsy for the cost. You can flex most parts of the glasses easily which might explain how I cracked the lens. I would be a little concerned with younger kids handling them.

By contrast, the Nvidia 3D vision glasses are quite sturdy. So are the Xpand 103's. They aren't the most stylish looking glasses, but they are solid.



Fit - I don't like how they fit with my prescription glasses. The arms are straight and they basically slide off my face. The 1 nose guard might not be the right size for all folks, so that right there could account for some of the loose fit. If I take off my glasses and just put on the monsters, they are very comfortable. unfortunately this doesn't help me since I need the other glasses.










Buzzing - BZZZZZZZZ!!! right side is louder than the left side. It's not terrible, but I can definitely hear them slightly when the room goes quiet. Something is buzzing around if you hold it close to your ear. I hope I am not being irradiated.



tough call for me in the end.. I have to send them back anyway. If the IR sensor worked and I could use both glasses at the same time, I would keep them. Hopefully someone will come up with a workaround.


I might keep a single set just for myself since I have a preference for the color of the monster glasses.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20099985
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the review.


----------



## swifty7

received my xpand 103's and didn't like it at all, the original sony 3d glasses blows it out of the water in every way except loosing 3d effect when you tilt your head. The xpand is going back to amazon a.s.a.p.....too bad.


----------



## OzHDHT

Thanks for the review. I was kind of hoping to hear they might have a bigger improvement over the X103s, particularly brightness. Then again having already invested in 4 pairs of X103s for primarily for my Sony VW-90ES projector, I'm not exactly super keen on buying yet more glasses.


Speaking of the X103s, has anyone noticed that the reference to the firmware upgrade promised as 'after 15th Feb' on the website has disappeared along with the site being redesigned. I hate when upgrades are touted like that then nothing comes of it. I was really hoping, as I'm sure the other VW90ES owners were of some compatibility improvements being made..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swifty7* /forum/post/20109487
> 
> 
> received my xpand 103's and didn't like it at all, the original sony 3d glasses blows it out of the water in every way except loosing 3d effect when you tilt your head. The xpand is going back to amazon a.s.a.p.....too bad.



Agree with you on that with the X103s and my 2 HX800 panels. However, even with a tad more ghosting, they are quite a lot better than using the Sonys with the additional polarizing filters required for viewing the VW90ES. The other thing is I find the X103s far more comfortable to wear than the Sonys.


----------



## swifty7

the xpand might be more comfortable but what's the point of it being more comfortable if the glasses make 3d effects look bad and blurry. Are the Sony polarizers really that bad?


----------



## markmathers

I got my pair of x103s yesterday. I thought they were a noticeable improvement over samsungs glasses. And I haven't really had as much of an issue wit samsungs glasses either. The 103s seemed much clearer wit no ghosting/crosstalk to speak of while watching the 1st shrek movie...


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swifty7* /forum/post/20115309
> 
> 
> the xpand might be more comfortable but what's the point of it being more comfortable if the glasses make 3d effects look bad and blurry. Are the Sony polarizers really that bad?



Try putting the polarizers on and using them with your TV(not the u get them without owning a VW90 of course, but you can search for a pic of them online). Effectively it's like sticking a grey sunglass lense over the top, making them significantly dimmer. There is no way that mild ghosting (certainly not major blurring with VW95) is worse than the loss of brightness occurring with the polarizers being fitted. You can see similar sentiments from other VW90 owners on the official tweaking thread : Link .


----------



## OzHDHT

It seems there's a new much improved and redesigned Xpand model due out next month. It was previewed at CES. Some big improvements, usb port and especially the custom tuning by smartphone app. Now I'm def regretting my January purchase of 4 pairs of the X103s! Rather than duplicate I posted the links in another thread in the proj forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post20125187


----------



## nickels55

Xpand's new glasses direct link:
http://www.xpand.me/products/youniversal-3d-glasses/ 


Dlp Link, IR, Blue Tooth, and RF ready. These are going to cost a fortune.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20126016
> 
> 
> Xpand's new glasses direct link:
> http://www.xpand.me/products/youniversal-3d-glasses/
> 
> 
> Dlp Link, IR, Blue Tooth, and RF ready. These are going to cost a fortune.



It's been said they are going to cost more yeah.However, it's not like they are going to include all those transmitters, its just for wider compatibility. I can't see them being more expensive than the Monsters, which are a bit rediculous at $179 a pair rrp.


----------



## zombie10k

I received my replacement Monster glasses for the broken pair. I have to be very careful handling them.


I'll give further impressions on the Monster vs. Xpand 103 on my JVC RS50 / 142" Dalite HP 2.8 setup. it's a bummer I can't get both to work at the same time, this will be a dealbreaker for most who already have the JVC's OEM and Xpand 103's. The sensor just doesn't pick up on the JVC emitter.


if anyone knows of a 3 pin DIN splitter, let me know. I cannot find such an adapter online.


----------



## CerberusII

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zombie10k* 
if anyone knows of a 3 pin DIN splitter, let me know. I cannot find such an adapter online.
I'll be making one today (hopefully). I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zombie10k* 
I received my replacement Monster glasses for the broken pair. I have to be very careful handling them.


I'll give further impressions on the Monster vs. Xpand 103 on my JVC RS50 / 142" Dalite HP 2.8 setup. it's a bummer I can't get both to work at the same time, this will be a dealbreaker for most who already have the JVC's OEM and Xpand 103's. The sensor just doesn't pick up on the JVC emitter.


if anyone knows of a 3 pin DIN splitter, let me know. I cannot find such an adapter online.
Is there a USB port on the JVC projector?

http://www.bitcauldron.com/products/transmitters.html


----------



## CerberusII

Today I made my own 3-pin y adapter so I can use my JVC emitter/glasses and the monster transmitter/glasses at the same time. It worked great! I ordered two 10ft male-female 3-pin cables, cut the female ends off both, and spliced them both on to one of the male ends. The BIG drawback of the Monster glasses is that the transmitter requires USB power. I need to figure this one out....

So for the quick review:

I viewed scenes from both Legend of the Guardians, and Tron Legacy (brightness junkies will not like this one...very dark movie). I do not notice a definite difference in actual brightness between the Monster and JVC glasses. What I do notice is that the JVCs have a subtle "natural" yellowish tint to them, and the Monster glasses have a "cooler" subtle bluish tint to them. I even notice the tint when wearing the inactive glasses looking at fluorescent lights. The end result here is that it does give a SMALL perceived brightness edge to the Monster glasses. I agree with zombie10k, I actually prefer the tint of the monster glasses as well. In addition, I find them to be much more comfortable than the JVCs.


That being said, I will keep the monster glasses for myself and let guests use the JVCs.


----------



## markmathers

Are the xpands sensitive to the 3d emitter, as far as losing sync? I noticed my pair kept going in and out of sync last night until I turned the screen towards me in which case it got better. However it did go outta sync when I would bring up picture menu/pop up menus. I don't remember my samsung glasses being that sensitive. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wuffzack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20099985
> 
> 
> that's makes 2 of us, my Monster IR sensor doesn't work with my JVC RS50 3D IR emitter. That is a major buzzkill since i'm not giving up using my 103's just to use the Monster glasses.



Does the Monster IR sensor work with your Nvidia emitter?


----------



## RonF

I'm really interested in the Monster glasses set up for the mentioned lighter tint, brightness and RF operation, and would hope there is some 3 pin Adapter available as I'm not good with tiny electronic wiring skills. So I can also use my X103 pair with the JVC projector and Monsters at the same time if needed.


But what am I missing....what is the logic of needing to plug the transmitter into both the 3 pin connector and a USB port for power? Were the Bit Cauldron glasses only meant to be run with an HTPC or flat panel with USB? That doesn't seem to make sense if they are being marketed as universal?


----------



## JackB

I am trying to get my 3D to work and I am having trouble getting there. I'm not sure if it's my glasses setup or a setting on the JVC RS40 projector. I have Directv projecting images that appear to be 3D as they are not watchable without glasses and the info box says 1080i(SBS). So I think the process works from D* to the projector. Problem is I can't get the RF emitter to sync with the projector port. A single red light turns on when plugged in but it doesn't move as it is supposed to when hunting for the 3D signal.


1. Is there a setting in the JVC RS40 projector menu I need to set in order to activate the 3D Synchro port? Under HDMI Input I have the 3D format set to Auto.


2. Do I have to be in 3D Picture Mode to activate the 3D Synchro port?


Any help would be appreciated. It's Sunday and Monster tech support is not open.


----------



## knobby

hoping for more monster shutter glasses reviews for our samsung dlps.these glasses are not available yet in canada.hoping these glasses will work well with our sets.please post a review if you have a pair and own a samsung 3d dlp.thanks


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CerberusII* /forum/post/20131225
> 
> 
> . The BIG drawback of the Monster glasses is that the transmitter requires USB power. I need to figure this one out....



If you're using it with a JVC 3D projector, you don't need to connect the USB plug for power, just the vesa cable. That's how I have it hooked up with my RS40. FYI there's a thread now just for the Monster glasses.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB* /forum/post/20145164
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a setting in the JVC RS40 projector menu I need to set in order to activate the 3D Synchro port? Under HDMI Input I have the 3D format set to Auto.



Hopefully you got it working by now, but if not, I find that once the PJ is up and running and you have the 3D source on and the PJ in 3D mode, if you don't see the sync lights on the Monter transmitter, just pull the cable out of it and plug it back in and you should see it sync up after that.


----------



## JackB

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* 
Hopefully you got it working by now, but if not, I find that once the PJ is up and running and you have the 3D source on and the PJ in 3D mode, if you don't see the sync lights on the Monter transmitter, just pull the cable out of it and plug it back in and you should see it sync up after that.
Mike,


I've got it working now but with USB power. I will try your suggestion. I talked to a Monster engineer assigned to the product and he didn't know anything about the JVC projectors as they hadn't been certified. Sounded like it was up to JVC to do that. His thought was that the 3rd prong was supposed to supply power and that JVC hadn't turned it on. If yours worked then so much for that estimate. He told me to use USB and it worked right away.


On a related item. I have ESPN on D* projecting a 3D emblem when the channel is idle. Shouldn't I be getting the "Res not supported" message even though there is no live programming? A couple of hours later I got the message when there was a basketball game being broadcast.


----------



## krichter1

When ESPN is idle it's a DTV supplied screen showing at 1080i/60 SbS I think. Use your info in your menu to confirm.


----------



## walford

AFAIK D* broadcasts ESPN-3D programs in HDMI 1.4a 720p/60 SbS 3D format.


----------



## JackB

Does this mean that the encoding is different when there is an ESPN broadcast versus the static image when the channel is idle? Must be otherwise the ESPN program would be viewable?


----------



## shazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swifty7* /forum/post/20109487
> 
> 
> received my xpand 103's and didn't like it at all, the original sony 3d glasses blows it out of the water in every way except loosing 3d effect when you tilt your head. The xpand is going back to amazon a.s.a.p.....too bad.



Just tested the xpand 103 against my Sony glasses (watching Space Station 3D), and was actually quite happy with them. Didn't notice any blurring or lack of 3D affect compared to the Sony glasses. They are also more comfortable. Will continue testing them, but biggest advantage for me is no loss of 3D when tilting my head - an issue I have mostly with PS3 games.


----------



## Vampyro

I just got my Ultraclear 3D glasses and after 15 minutes with them I give them thumbs up especially for the price. They go out of sync but not as bad as the Samsung glasses. Also, Samsung glasses break easy because there is no frame on the bottom, happened twice to me. The ultraclears work better and are sturdier---easy decision if you are in the market.



I have the Monstervision Max3d also and for me the Ultraclear 3D glasses work much better than the Monsters...could be I got a bad kit because the monstervision does not completely resolve all the 3D layers on my Samsung Plasma no matter what setting or adjustment, permanent ghosting---For the same price of the monstervisions I could get 4 pairs of the Ultraclears!

Monsters probably going back


----------

